# Cape Horn 17?



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about beginning the hunt for a small, bay/gulf boat. By gulf I mean only up to about 10 miles out, not out to the edge or anything. I've always told myself that if I'm gonna get a center console, I'm gonna get a Cape Horn. I know several people that have them and love them. I personally have never been out in one so I don't have a first hand account about how they ride or anything, I'm just going off what I've been told and other people's personal experiences. Anyways, I was wondering what y'all think about the 17. Do you think it's a big enough boat for inshore fishing in Pcola bay and the occasional snapper or king trips in the gulf on nice days? Or should I save my money for a couple more years and get the 19? Obviously the 19 will be better riding and more room for people, but I don't have the budget for it right now. Any help will be appreciated, Reese.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 16ft cape horn and have done a couple gulf trips with no problems. no more than 3-4 miles out and pretty calm seas though. ride got fairly wet in 2-3s but other than that it was fine.


----------



## Wegl12 (Sep 20, 2013)

Countryboyreese said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about beginning the hunt for a small, bay/gulf boat. By gulf I mean only up to about 10 miles out, not out to the edge or anything. I've always told myself that if I'm gonna get a center console, I'm gonna get a Cape Horn. I know several people that have them and love them. I personally have never been out in one so I don't have a first hand account about how they ride or anything, I'm just going off what I've been told and other people's personal experiences. Anyways, I was wondering what y'all think about the 17. Do you think it's a big enough boat for inshore fishing in Pcola bay and the occasional snapper or king trips in the gulf on nice days? Or should I save my money for a couple more years and get the 19? Obviously the 19 will be better riding and more room for people, but I don't have the budget for it right now. Any help will be appreciated, Reese.


Don't have any recent first hand experience but a buddy of mine has a 16' Cape Horn and runs out 15-20 miles on good days. You will be in good shape for inshore but offshore will be based on weather and how comfortable you are with your boat. If it was me, I would get something you can afford in the 17-18' range and learn the limits before going out in Gulf. Back in SC, I have been 45 miles out in a 18' and never felt unsafe but I personally knew how the boat was maintained and was very picky of what days to go. My short experience with the gulf seems to be you have more days to pick from with calm seas. On the east coast less than 1' was unheard of and the few days when it was completely flat everyone that owned a boat was out fishing. Just my .02.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 2004 17 cape and love it.fish the bay to the edge and all in between. the boat can take more of a beating than i can.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 1998 Cape....purchased back in the fall... I have only fished the bay and a couple miles into the gulf thus far but plan on making trips to the edge....with the right preparation and choosing your days .....20+ miles offshore is well within its range....my fuel tank has a capacity of 31 gallons ....I also plan on taking an extra 6 gallons of fuel just in case we need it.....I have been aboard 
20ft. class boats that do not feel as large as the 17 Cape....good luck in your search !


----------



## Dorado (Jan 26, 2014)

I got a 16 with a 90 yami and a 27 gallon tank, I go out 20 miles no problem, just gotta pick your days. You will save gas money on the 17, but don't plan on taking more than four people comfortably. Great boats, they get a little wet when running in a crosswind, swell abeam, and running down swell. But it makes you appreciate fishing! 

16' Cape Horn "Put Away Wet"


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Love my 17' Cape Horn been to the edge but have a great spot at 15 miles out go all the time.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to fish regularly on a 17' Cape Horn and I just gotta say that you guys are more adventurous than I am if you are going out 20+ miles in that boat.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm gonna begin my search for one. What do you think would be a reasonable price for a decent used one? Preferably a 2003 or newer (updated hull design).


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I loves me some little cape horn. They're like .22 rifles. In the hands of capeable people, they will bring home plenty of game.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I just picked mine up yesterday 17 Cape Horn ! Took it out today! WOW what an amazing ride!!


----------



## Dorado (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends on what kind of engine but I would say under 10


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome ride Snatch it! Looks great!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Cape Horns are great boats! That's very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

"Snatch it" do you still have the 17?....

if so, how do you like it after all these years.


----------

